

Ask HN: StackOverflow for projects - loewenskind

I'm one of those people who has more ideas than I probably have hours left in my life to implement.  I would be willing to pay to have some of them done though.  Does anyone know of site where people can present ideas and collaborate with people to get them implemented?  Something that people could organize around, planners, people willing to pay to have the idea done (if relevant) and people willing to do it.  If there isn't such a thing, perhaps the stack overflow template could be used to make one [1]?<p>I know about sites like rentacoder but I'd rather my project ideas didn't have to compete with the endless "please make me a facebook clone" requests, etc.  Ideally I'd like an audience closer to HN's.<p>[1] By one of you, not me.  And this one I wont pay for because I think it could be big enough that the one who did do it could potentially do very well with advertising.
======
ithkuil
Consider using <http://shapado.com/> to build a stack overflow like site

